# CCD and propolis?



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

I haven't read everything but I don't remember seeing anything about sources of propolis. I know some systemic pesticides are being used on hemlock trees to deal with the adelphid. Is anyone testing the propolis in abandoned hives?


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

That's a very interesting "angle" on CCD. 

In 2006, Marla Spivak, U. of MN, was given money by the National Honey Board to research "Is propolis effective against Varroa". And in 2007 more funding was provided by the NHB for "The Benefits of Propolis to Honey Bees" research. But, I dont know about CCD research.


----------



## SleepyHollow (Sep 18, 2004)

*Ccd*

I cant remember any CCD before thet started inported Aussie bees.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

RIGHT ON, sleepyhollow. perhaps Davis and Brown need to cough up a little of the profits from those imports to fund some research.


----------

